
Best Introductory book for each field (psychology, physics etc.) - dailyread
Hello,<p>This question may have already answered In this forum. If so, please point me to that. I am looking for an introductory book on each major field of study about 300 pages or less.<p>Thank you in advance.
J iron
======
pbamotra
[https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/xg3hXCYQPJkwHyik2/the-
best-t...](https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/xg3hXCYQPJkwHyik2/the-best-
textbooks-on-every-subject)

------
spacemanspiff86
Fundamentals of Physics - David Halliday and Robert Resnick

